# Which frog for a 15 gallon?



## Tolan (Nov 17, 2011)

So, I am really getting interested in getting a Poison Dart Frog. However, I don't want to go buy a whole new tank. I have an extra 15 gallon terrarium (24"lengthx12"widthx12"hight) that I want to use for Darts. I was wondering if there are any species that would allow me to have several of them in the tank.

Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## Tolan (Nov 17, 2011)

Sorry, for the double post, but it won't let me edit.

I really want some thumbnails, but I don't know which ones are good for beginners or where to buy them as I can't find any sites that sell them.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

If you tip that up on end, and make a vertical front for it, you could put a couple thumbnails in there. I've seen several of the sponsors with thumbs for sale. Here's a link to the sponsor page:

Sponsor Classifieds - Dendroboard

Also look at the general classifieds.


----------



## Tolan (Nov 17, 2011)

frogface said:


> If you tip that up on end, and make a vertical front for it, you could put a couple thumbnails in there. I've seen several of the sponsors with thumbs for sale. Here's a link to the sponsor page:
> 
> Sponsor Classifieds - Dendroboard
> 
> Also look at the general classifieds.


Huge noob question, but is there a thread or somewhere on making a vertical front? I have no idea how to go about that.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

There are! Look through the construction threads. Also, several of the vendors sell them pre-made. Off the top of my head:

New England Herpetoculture - Home
Jungle Box Online - Frogs, Vivarium Supplies, Feeders and Tropical Plants

There might be others. If they don't routinely make the size you need, I bet you could talk to them about the dimensions you need and they can custom make it.


----------



## Tolan (Nov 17, 2011)

frogface said:


> There are! Look through the construction threads. Also, several of the vendors sell them pre-made. Off the top of my head:
> 
> New England Herpetoculture - Home
> Jungle Box Online - Frogs, Vivarium Supplies, Feeders and Tropical Plants
> ...


Ooooooooo. The Jungle Box makes then exact right one!
So how many thumbnails could I fit in it do you think?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh, I don't know. 2 or 3? Check out the care sheets and also this section: Ranitomeya - Dendroboard

Some say that imitators are monogamous. Others keep in groups of 3 or so. Vents are said to be able to be kept in groups. Just do a lot of looking around on the threads. I think you should get as much info as you can, and, then decide for yourself how you want to do it.


----------



## Tolan (Nov 17, 2011)

frogface said:


> Oh, I don't know. 2 or 3? Check out the care sheets and also this section: Ranitomeya - Dendroboard
> 
> Some say that imitators are monogamous. Others keep in groups of 3 or so. Vents are said to be able to be kept in groups. Just do a lot of looking around on the threads. I think you should get as much info as you can, and, then decide for yourself how you want to do it.


Sweet. Thanks for your help!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

Tolan said:


> Huge noob question, but is there a thread or somewhere on making a vertical front? I have no idea how to go about that.


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/27889-making-pdf-vertical-tank-3d-background.html

james


----------



## R.variabilis (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome to the board! Glad to see your asking questions and looking for information! Post some pics if you get a chance so we can see your tank in progress!


----------



## rsain (Nov 5, 2011)

The following thread - in addition to the ones mentioned above - was very helpful for us in deciding what species of thumb to get.

good-beginner-thumbnail

- ryan


----------



## Tolan (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks all for the help, but the more I've been thinking about it the more I think I want to get a non-thumbnail frog. 
Do you guys think that if I got D. Azureus or D. Tinctorius I should put the tank vertically, or have it horizontally? Also, could I get away with three of them?

Thanks!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

horizontally. tinctorius are terrestrial darts

d. azureus is an old name thats no longer considered valid. they are now considered d. tinctorius 'azureus'

3 would e rough in a tank that size. tincs are pretty territorial, females especially. i'd stick with a pair.

james


----------



## Tolan (Nov 17, 2011)

Are there any arboreal PDFs for novice keepers? Having a smaller footprint would be easier for me to fit into my house.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

well, there is the D. leucomelas. semi-terrestrial. Does hang around on the ground alot but they also climb on the walls of the tank. Great frog for novice keepers. also, the male has a pleasent call. Good luck


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

Tolan said:


> Are there any arboreal PDFs for novice keepers? Having a smaller footprint would be easier for me to fit into my house.





frog dude said:


> well, there is the D. leucomelas. semi-terrestrial. Does hang around on the ground alot but they also climb on the walls of the tank. Great frog for novice keepers. also, the male has a pleasent call. Good luck


not a good choice for a 15 vert. the footprint is too small. 

james


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I have auratus in a 15g. I am a big fan of auratus, however they can be a bit shy. This varies by morph and locale. Leucs are a good choice too! Very active and have a pleasant call.


----------

